

Motivate Your Employees By Eliminating Monetary Rewards - maxparm
http://blog.7geese.com/2013/05/29/recognize-your-employees-without-monetary-rewards/

======
beatpanda
Say it with me, everyone:

FUCK YOU, PAY ME.

If I work hard and add more value to the company, I want a raise, and if you
don't give me a raise, I'm going to leave your company and go somewhere else.

As a member of "Generation Y", I "crave" positive feedback as much as I
"crave" a hole in my head. I'm not working for warm fuzzies. I'm working for
_money_.

------
aminpali
Well this article talks about eliminating rewards like gift cards as a way to
motivate people. You are entitled to get a fair salary that you deserve and
there is no doubt in that.

